# Twisp Edge



## Fabienne

I'd like to know how people have experienced the Twisp Edge. How long do the coils last?


----------



## Maxxis

A friend from work bought one and complained from day one that he kept getting burnt hits from it. 

He chucked it after they refused to take it back. Have you bought one yet? If not take a look at the Joyetech eGo One instead.


----------



## deepest

If you looking for something a little more discreet than an Ego one there is also the Ego one mini that will be closer to the Twisp edge in size.


----------



## Maxxis

Mini is quite small

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox

as an old twisp edge user here is my short review

1)expect the coils to only last a week did experience occasional dry hits and juice in the mouth but it must be said that i had a call from twisp day before yesterday after i gave them hell on their fb page forgetting i was registered on their website ... facepalm i know They will be getting new coils in about 2 weeks time that have been redesigned to the similar coil used on the clero the ones with the wick sticking out of the side 

2)the tank section got hot as hell when vaping also take note you can only mouth to lung hit on this device 

3)there is a stupid O-ring just below the atomizer if you loose it while refilling it you are screwed as device will not work this sucks as the O-ring keeps coming off when you unscrew the tank to refill it 

4)I used my edge for a month and the silver coating came off the fire button

5)depending on use i did manage to get through the day on a single charge and charging it fully takes 2 hours and apparently charging via usb does support pass through although i did not do it so can not verify

5)The device as a whole is not bad but there are better devices out there i would rate this 2/10 for flavor base on how the flovor experience has change using the Kangertek Subox mini

I know most of the reviews seem negative but i must say it did get me off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eequinox

Maxxis said:


> A friend from work bought one and complained from day one that he kept getting burnt hits from it.
> 
> He chucked it after they refused to take it back. Have you bought one yet? If not take a look at the Joyetech eGo One instead.


I stand to be corrected but is the Joytech eGo not the twisp version the call the clero if it is i would agree its a better advice my mom uses the clero and said it was better than the edge


----------



## Maxxis

The twisp aero is the same as the eGo with a slightly different tank design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

Maxxis said:


> The twisp aero is the same as the eGo with a slightly different tank design.


ah ok i thought it was something like that but was not sure


----------



## Maxxis

If I had to pick one of the Twisp devices it would be that one provided the eGo coils can work in it. Then all you do is get the eGo CLR coil and you can rebuild as much as you like as well as use other juices.


----------



## gertvanjoe

Eequinox said:


> as an old twisp edge user here is my short review
> 
> 1)expect the coils to only last a week did experience occasional dry hits and juice in the mouth but it must be said that i had a call from twisp day before yesterday after i gave them hell on their fb page forgetting i was registered on their website ... facepalm i know They will be getting new coils in about 2 weeks time that have been redesigned to the similar coil used on the clero the ones with the wick sticking out of the side
> 
> _They tend to last longer for me, yet to burn one . Flavour is not bad but then again I only ave the Protank 3 Mini to compare it too. I did change to a new one after 3 weeks as I wanted to see if it did anything to the flavour_
> 
> 2)the tank section got hot as hell when vaping also take note you can only mouth to lung hit on this device
> 
> _It does get overly hot yes. Why no direct lung hits ? I can do both on mine although the airflow is somewhat restricted_
> 
> 3)there is a stupid O-ring just below the atomizer if you loose it while refilling it you are screwed as device will not work this sucks as the O-ring keeps coming off when you unscrew the tank to refill it
> _Yet to come off after 1.5 months_
> 
> 4)I used my edge for a month and the silver coating came off the fire button
> _True, around the edges it does for me too_
> 
> 5)depending on use i did manage to get through the day on a single charge and charging it fully takes 2 hours and apparently charging via usb does support pass through although i did not do it so can not verify
> _Passthrough is supported yes_
> 
> 5)The device as a whole is not bad but there are better devices out there i would rate this 2/10 for flavor base on how the flovor experience has change using the Kangertek Subox mini
> 
> 
> _Well in general I'm happy with my Twisp but I must agree, there are cheaper devices to be had which may perform on par or better. One thing that I love is the "drip tip" although it should probably be called a mouth piece. I used to like these Black Stone Cherry cigars once in a while and the driptip feels about the same. I also like the slightly textured feel of the plastic on my lips. When I want to vape with my Protank I change tips. They are only like R30 , I should just get around_
> 
> 
> 
> I know most of the reviews seem negative but i must say it did get me off the stinkies


----------



## gertvanjoe

I like that Ego Mini.


----------



## Maxxis

Same here. Always my backup. Most days it becomes my daily. Also have the bigger 2200mah one. Great mods to start with.


----------



## wazarmoto

My ego one 2200mah is my main device. My subox kit stays at home for my evening vapes.


----------



## RudyMaart

Eequinox said:


> as an old twisp edge user here is my short review
> 
> 1)expect the coils to only last a week did experience occasional dry hits and juice in the mouth but it must be said that i had a call from twisp day before yesterday after i gave them hell on their fb page forgetting i was registered on their website ... facepalm i know They will be getting new coils in about 2 weeks time that have been redesigned to the similar coil used on the clero the ones with the wick sticking out of the side
> 
> 2)the tank section got hot as hell when vaping also take note you can only mouth to lung hit on this device
> 
> 3)there is a stupid O-ring just below the atomizer if you loose it while refilling it you are screwed as device will not work this sucks as the O-ring keeps coming off when you unscrew the tank to refill it
> 
> 4)I used my edge for a month and the silver coating came off the fire button
> 
> 5)depending on use i did manage to get through the day on a single charge and charging it fully takes 2 hours and apparently charging via usb does support pass through although i did not do it so can not verify
> 
> 5)The device as a whole is not bad but there are better devices out there i would rate this 2/10 for flavor base on how the flovor experience has change using the Kangertek Subox mini
> 
> I know most of the reviews seem negative but i must say it did get me off the stinkies





Eequinox said:


> as an old twisp edge user here is my short review
> 
> 1)expect the coils to only last a week did experience occasional dry hits and juice in the mouth but it must be said that i had a call from twisp day before yesterday after i gave them hell on their fb page forgetting i was registered on their website ... facepalm i know They will be getting new coils in about 2 weeks time that have been redesigned to the similar coil used on the clero the ones with the wick sticking out of the side
> 
> 2)the tank section got hot as hell when vaping also take note you can only mouth to lung hit on this device
> 
> 3)there is a stupid O-ring just below the atomizer if you loose it while refilling it you are screwed as device will not work this sucks as the O-ring keeps coming off when you unscrew the tank to refill it
> 
> 4)I used my edge for a month and the silver coating came off the fire button
> 
> 5)depending on use i did manage to get through the day on a single charge and charging it fully takes 2 hours and apparently charging via usb does support pass through although i did not do it so can not verify
> 
> 5)The device as a whole is not bad but there are better devices out there i would rate this 2/10 for flavor base on how the flovor experience has change using the Kangertek Subox mini
> 
> I know most of the reviews seem negative but i must say it did get me off the stinkies



@Eequinox... How do I prevent liquid from coming out while I take a hit?


----------



## Eequinox

RudyMaart said:


> @Eequinox... How do I prevent liquid from coming out while I take a hit?


i think you may be over filling the tank only fill it to where the juice is a little below the middle tube you see in the tank or halfway up the top window also clean the mouth piece now and again use some tissue paper or something similar to get the gunk out pull the mouthpiece out and clean inside the top part of the tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RudyMaart

Eequinox said:


> i think you may be over filling the tank only fill it to where the juice is a little below the middle tube you see in the tank or halfway up the top window also clean the mouth piece now and again use some tissue paper or something similar to get the gunk out pull the mouthpiece out and clean inside the top part of the tank


Thanks a lot...


----------

